# Topics > Risk of AI > Mass surveillance >  "Panopticon", documentary, Peter Vlemmix, 2012, Netherlands

## Airicist

petervlemmix.com

youtube.com/PVprodukties

twitter.com/petervlemmix

"Panopticon" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Peter Vlemmix - PANOPTICON documentary about your privacy

 Published on Feb 23, 2013




> A free documentary about the rise of the surveillance state by Peter Vlemmix. Broadcasted in several countries. All-time Number 1 documentary on documentary.net.
> HIGHEST rated and most viewed Dutch documentary of last year.
> 
> SYNOPSIS: Control on our daily lives increases and privacy is disappearing. How is this exactly happening and in which way will it effect all our lives?

----------

